# Mini Mud Minnow Rally Pine island



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like a blast! Thanks for sharing!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am assuming that you guys hooked up as a result of this forum. That pretty cool. Lets us know what happened with the motor and how you fixed it.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

> I am assuming that you guys hooked up as a result of this forum. That pretty cool. Lets us know what happened with the motor and how you fixed it.


We did meet through the forum. 

The motor is the craziest thing I've ever seen. We pulled and pulled and pulled to try and start it. My key start quit working when the motor shut off. It wouldn't start the rest of the afternoon. It sounded like it wasn't getting any spark because the engine wouldn't fire off.

(and yes we did have the key turned on when trying to pull start the motor)


When I got home I started tinkering andpulled the spark plug wires off and grounded them to the motor to make sure I could see a spark. I had one. I pulled the spark plugs to make sure they wern't fouled and they wern't. Put everything back together and it fired up on the first pull.

I'm still not sure why the electric key start isn't working. I'll have to tinker with that this week.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Glad it sounds like an inexpensive fix on your motor.  Pretty cool day with a pair of minnows running together.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

It was a cool time for sure. I can't believe that we couldn't get the motor started while we were out there.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

cool pics jordan [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] i was so excited about getting on the water i forgot my camera in the truck. i am still scratching my head as to why the motor wouldnt turn over or even fire up after pulling on it as much as we did. i am glad you enjoyed the trip despite the motor problem. it would have been really cool if adrianna could have hauled a big slobber knocker in but i know if you contunue to fish the areas we were in she will be hooked up soon. definitely need to do it again, it's was nice meeting you two and hope you get the motor running right. keep in touch brother


----------

